# The Ex-Swimmer (Parts 1-2) - by Azure (~BBW, ~~WG)



## azure (Dec 31, 2008)

_~BBW, ~~WG _- Weight gain over a few months.

*The Ex-Swimmer
by Azure*​
[*Author's Note*: This is my first so be nice please.]

*October 16th*

Katie slips out of the swimming pool lithely and checks herself out in the mirror. She is thin and muscular, with a washboard stomach and not an ounce of fat on her.

“I'm going to miss the swimming club,” Katie said to the girl next to her.

“Yeah, me too, it's a shame it's going to close.”

“But remember, we'll have a reunion on the last Saturday of January.”

*December 11th*

Katie sat down on the train seat and breathed a sigh of relief as she slipped open the catch on her school uniform skirt. She felt the zipper slide down without her needing to push it. She checked to make sure her blouse was covering the opening, she couldn't let her sister &#8211; who was next to her &#8211; see.

“I love your dress by the way,” her sister said, “I'm really jealous, you look gorgeous in it.”

“Yes, I know, it's lovely in it.”

“It looks great on your figure, every curve is like its designed for you.”

“Well, it fits perfectly if that's what you mean.”

The rattle of the food trolley could be heard and her sister got up and went over to it.

“Same as usual, sis,” Katie found herself saying, hating herself for it.

Her stick thin sister bought several items and came back. She passed over a pack of crisps, a king sized mars bar, a bag of haribo and a coke. Katie tucked in, hating her sister every bite of the way.

She decided she would buy some new school clothes tomorrow.

*December 31st*

Katie took the dress out of the carrier bag. It looked beautiful and she was so excited about wearing it. She stepped into it and pulled it up.

“Do me up?” she said to her sister.

Her sister came up behind her and began to pull up. The silk becomes tighter against her body as the zipper begins to move upwards. There’s a clear struggle as the zipper tries to bring the two sides together, and finally as it reaches her midsection, her sister stops.

“Can you suck in a little, Katie? I think we can get this to fit if you just…” 

Katie sucks her belly in as much as she can and the zipper moves a little higher but stops again.

“Come on Katie, work those stomach muscles.”

“I am,” Katie barely managed to speak.

Suddenly she can't hold on any longer and she breathes out, pushing the zipper down again.

“One more try,” Katie says and breathes in for dear life.

Her sister heaves as hard as she can and manages to push the zipper up the whole way. Katie looks down at the little paunch she has developed and pokes it. It gives about an inch and a half.
*
January 14th *

Katie rolled out of bed and staggers into the bathroom. She deliberately doesn't look in the mirror as she turns the shower on but sees her reflection in the white tiles. Several pounds have stuck to her body over the past two weeks. Her little paunch isn't quite so little any more but it certainly isn't in the realms of being called a pot belly or a gut, its just a little rounder. The rest of her had had the opportunity to catch up. Her bum had got bigger but not flabby and her breasts had grown large. She actually had a waist. Her reflection caused her to stop. For the first time in several weeks she had a curvy, (and in her opinion) sexy body. She smiled to herself. She looked in the mirror just to check it wasn't a trick of the light. Nope, it was all real. She sucked her belly in then pushed it out. It formed a bit of a pot belly like that. Then she returned to normal.

“I quite like this,” she said, “What if I were to gain some more? Would it all go here?” she pushed her belly out, “or would it go here and here?” she said holding her breasts and bum. “Well, its gone here recently so it will probably still go here,” she said grasping her bum.

She stepped in the shower and began to lather up. She washed her hair and rubbed some shower gel on her softening body. She spent extra time so she could feel her sexy body. As she rubbed over her belly it rumbled lightly and she told it not to worry, she would be feeding it well. She got out the shower and toweled off, walked into her room and got her school clothes out. She pulled the skirt up to her hips with ease. Then she had to close the top of it. She grasped each part and pulled them together. There was still several inches to go. She sucked in. Still at least an inch. She sucked harder and the button moved a little closer to the hole. She stopped, she had to breathe. By her third try she realized it was useless.

*28th of January*

Katie looked at the swimsuit in her hands. It looked very small; and it was, when you compared to it to her body as it was now.

“Katie!” It was her friend Jess she hadn't seen since giving up swimming. Jess had always been the porky one on the swimming team. Her friend descended on her and hugged her. 

“Woah, you've packed on the pounds,” Jess wasn't known for her subtlety.

“Shut up porky.”

“I don't know, that might be your title now. How much do you weigh?”

Katie didn't know.

“We'll see when we get out swimsuits on. Hang on a sec, are you wearing your old squad one? I don't think that'll fit you. Her wear this, it has clips on the back to adjust the size a little so we'll see if you really are fatter than me."

Katie pulled the suit up, struggling at the hips. She pulled it over her body and asked Jess to fasten it at the back. Jess, being very strong gave a hefty pull and connected the two pieces.

“Looser please,” Katie could barely talk. Katie loosened one and Katie asked again.

“Darling, that's the loosest setting. You're officially the porker now.”

(continued in post five of this thread)


----------



## BSfan (Dec 31, 2008)

Well this is really good. I wish there was more.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 3, 2009)

I love the diary entry style, gives you a sense of time, it helps you relate a bit more, at least for me


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 4, 2009)

A nice composition for a first story. Continue writing and you'll improve.


----------



## azure (Feb 15, 2009)

*[Author's note: *Sorry i took so long

I don't like this one so much but I'm not really sure why. Constructive criticism please.]

*February 13th *

I'm getting fat.

Katie thought the words coming from her sister's lips were somewhat ironic.

You think you're getting fat? Katie said, emphasizing the word 'you're'.

Yes, look at that, Ellie, her sister, said and lifted up the t-shirt she wa
s wearing. There was the smallest layer of fat on her belly Katie had ever seen. It wasn't even a layer of fat, more of a rounding that might occur if you had eaten a little more than usual.

That's not fat, that's what we call normal.

Yes but I used to be flat.

So now you don't look anorexic.

I looked anorexic? her sister had an odd expression on her face, a mixture between a frown and a smile.

But now you don't. Katie smile, for some reason manipulating her sister was quite fun, especially if she could fatten her sister up so Katie was the thin and fit one again, If you want to see fat, check this belly out.

Katie pulled up the tank top to reveal her belly. It was bulging over her belt but didn't sag at all. Her jeans were straining somewhat to keep together. It was a potbelly, no denying it.

Yes, but you've got huge boobs. People will ignore a belly for boobs 

It was true, her knockers had grown more than any of part of her. Her cup size was E and they certainly weren't loose. She was still attracting a lot of attention from men who would accept her belly just to get her boobs.

Not big enough to hide this belly. And check out these love handles Katie said squeezing the soft flabby fat bulging over the waistband at the sides, I wouldn't worry about it sis.

*March 16th*

Katie was having trouble. She had gone on a diet one week ago and now she had to do her weekly weigh in. It wasn't working though. The fact that she had caved in only half an hour ago and stuffed herself silly didn't help the size of her gut. And that was the problem; she couldn't see the scales because her belly was in the way. No matter how hard she tried, her belly stuck out so far the reading was obscured by expanding girth. Whenever she looked down, all she saw was her belly sticking out. She placed her hands on her stomach and pushed, trying to get it to go inwards. It was squishy to the touch and did move in a bit. It was just enough for her to see the number and she gave a little gasp.
214 pounds.

I've doubled my weight in five months! she exclaimed. It was quite a shock. She bent down to turn off the scales, struggling somewhat.

Come on sis, get a move on. I left my make-up in the bathroom and we were supposed to leave five minutes ago. Ellie moaned and walked in. She had changed quite a lot in a month. She was wearing a tight dress that showed off her cleavage, hips and bum. Unfortunately for her it also showed off her belly. It wasn't a sagging gut like Katie's but it stuck out a couple of inches more than it had a month ago. It wasn't particularly noticeable from the front but if viewed from the side it was quite obvious. She could just about suck it in if a hot man walked past but not for long periods of time and certainly not if full. 

Ellie (unfortunately for us) didn't get full very often but it was the alcohol that was causing her to gain weight. She had quite a lot of friends who were men. They would go out drinking and she would finish up to 20 beers in one sitting. That's a lot of calories. The dress was very tight.

Wow, you look gorgeous Katie, Ellie said. Katie thought Ellie was just being nice and just smiled back.

No, I really mean it. You do.

Both Ellie and Katie were surprised to hear her say it. Ellie thought Katie was fat but for some reason today Katie looked beautiful in Ellie's eyes.

Yeah, if you ignore the neck down.

No, I really mean it. All over. I think your figure looks gorgeous. Ellie was quite shocked at her own revelation.

Trust me, you don't want a figure like mine.

Well, I think I'm getting one whether I want it or not, Ellie replied pushing her stomach out as far as she could for effect.

Yeah I guess you are, Katie replied, poking her in the belly, I hope that guy you're seeing likes fat chicks.

Hah, I'll show him what a pig I can be.

Later that evening

Well, how was it? Katie inquired

I showed what a pig I can me, if that's what you mean.

You're not a pig, not compared to me.

True, but we did go to that Chinese buffet in town and you know how much you eat if you go there. I'm stuffed to bursting.

Whether it was true or not, it certainly was about her dress. The material was not stretchy in the slightest and the seams were taking the toll. Her belly was a potbelly, it made her look pregnant.

You know, I enjoyed it more than any other date I've been on. Its the first date I haven't been sucking my belly in, I just let it all hang out. I am getting fat but I don't care one little bit.

Really? Katie didn't seem impressed

Yes, I actually envy you with your big rolls of fat, Ellie said and gave Katie a pinch on her belly.

Its not hard to achieve, believe me. And its not easy to live with. Yesterday I decided to have a bath instead of a shower because the way the shower opens leaves very little room.

You can't fit into the shower?

Not around the door when stuffed. Actually, maybe not at all now. Katie said, moving over to the shower. It became obvious straight away that walking forwards wouldn't work. Katie turned on her side and backed against the wall. Her belly stuck out before her, reaching all the way to the shower door. She sucked in her gut and attempted to squeeze through but it was still too big. Ellie came over and with a mighty push Katie got through.

Aww rats, Katie swore as she tried to get out again and failed, help me out will you?

Only if you eat these Mars bars for me.

Easy, thought Katie not even wondering why she asked and gobbled down the 10 chocolate bars. She didn't even feel full.

Actually, I've changed my mind. Good luck getting out on your own. Those bars should fill you up just enough so you're stuck.


----------



## Observer (Feb 15, 2009)

OK - constructive criticism. First of all a note: I usually do this for pre-publication stories sent to [email protected] so that there can be back and forth discussion that works all the bugs out in private. But you asked for a public commentary so here goes - others may chime in to agree or disagree.

I can see two reasons why you may not like the second chapter as much as the first. Read both of them over after reading the material below and see if you agree.

1. Other than the character names the chapters are totally unrelated. In the first its an ex-swimmer who gains a few pounds very realistically, finds she likes it and then gets hassled by an ex-teammate. Then the second chapter becomes a totally unrealistic fantasy of having doubled one's weight in five months with mutual sister envy and a stuckage scene. Where is the tie-in?

2. The second chapter has no backstory to accomodate the fantasy. Why has Katie gained so much so quickly? Why is her sister both envious and a prankster? Why is Katie entertaining fantasies of making her sister heavier while giving her warnings? And what about the sister's alleged FA boyfriend?​
I personally think the two chapters should be developed as separate stories. The first would be great continued as a realistic gaining tale where a self-aware and confident slowly expanding Katie snags a great guy to the discomfiture of her former teammates. The second chapter could be developed as a sibling rivalry fantasy with stuckage elements, possibly with stuffing elements, but needs to be stretched out with considerable development of the psychology and motives of the protagonists.

On the positive side I 100% concur with BSfan, Matt L. and the others that you have a great deal of creativity and potential - please keep practicing and I hope you take me up on the private coaching offer.


----------



## Mac5689 (Feb 15, 2009)

Observer said:


> OK - constructive criticism. First of all a note: I usually do this for pre-publication stories sent to [email protected] so that there can be back and forth discussion that works all the bugs out in private. But you asked for a public commentary so here goes - others may chime in to agree or disagree.
> 
> I can see two reasons why you may not like the second chapter as much as the first. Read both of them over after reading the material below and see if you agree.
> 
> ...



i have to kinda agree. to me it seams like there is a time difference from the first chapter to the second chapter.


----------



## azure (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I see what you mean about the two chapters and I think i will develop them as two stories as you suggested (focusing on the more realistic one first). I will email you my draft before I post but I'm rather busy (who isn't?) so unless I get into the zone (which I might) it won't be for a while. Thank you.


----------



## Observer (Feb 18, 2009)

The initial "development" of the first story begins here  . It is anticipsted that it will be continued thrtough several chapters. 

If and when the second story is also developed another link will be added.Until then this thread is being archived and closed.


----------

